# The best way to sort ?



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Women seem unhappy when men sort by looks. 
They seem to feel men should sort by personality. 
Perhaps you have other traits you sort by ?

I sort by looks, kids, sex and personality in that order. 

It only seems reasonable. 
Do you have a better plan ?


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Money Looks number of X 's


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Has to be intellect first. Then interests.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Women seem unhappy when men sort by looks.
> They seem to feel men should sort by personality.
> Perhaps you have other traits you sort by ?
> 
> ...


Um, what? You don't sort by sex first?

I just can't let this statement slide sorry....
Are you bisexual or if not what exactly did you mean by that?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

For me:
I like men, definitely. That's not to say I am above checking out another girl though.

About a week ago I saw one guy who caught my attention, briefly. What did I notice about him? This is gonna sound real strange, but..... I was attracted to the dirt on his clothes. Dirt means (usually) that you do something worthwhile with life, in my opinion. Not homeless and scrubby dirty....more like mechanic or logger dirty.

But then I realized his quiet (and dangerous??) demeanor reminds me of my son's dad and thought better of it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Sex, looks, personality, financial situation. AND that word sex to me DOSNT MEAN
All day, All night Marianne. Its just there to define a woman. lol


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm with Darren, I look for intellect, interests, are they a hard worker? Have a job?


----------



## DKWunlimited (Sep 11, 2006)

Depends on where or how I am meeting someone. For the most part I don't sort. I believe everyone has something of value that I can learn or appreciate. My first serious boyfriend when I was 19 was 6 ft tall, molecular biologist with blue eyes. And in my 20s, I would have said that was my ideal. I still find that tall men catch my eye first but that being said. The love of my life was 5'6" oil field worker. It really all comes down to personality and the ability to make me laugh.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I never really sorted any dating potentials other than ensuring I had an exit strategy if needed and made sure the girl didn't have an Adam's Apple , hairy pits, arms , legs , pencil thin moustache or of course husband or wedding ring line and saw where things went.

I even dated a vegan once and when she said she was vegan I said sure I like my broccoli, cauliflower and other vegan standards, I just left out that I preferred them beside a nice steak or chop.

I figured if she were a true vegan I might get a few dates before it ended and if she was just a fad vegan then it might last longer. We actually dated on and off for a year and on our fourth date she asked if it would bother me if we stopped for a burger 

As long as you have an exit strategy to fall back on and take basic safety steps, dating is a game everyone can enjoy. It's just a dance that you can't prerequisite to death before the band starts playing and when the band does start you have to dance your steps by ear from one date to the next.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Guess the only thing that I look for is someone that is comfortable in who they are. Not much in the way of sorting.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The warmth of his smile is of great importance to me.

After that, it helps if a man is tall, fair, and hard working


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

At my current age, there will probably be more talking than sex, so I'm thinking, for older guys, common sense, reasonable intelligence, ability to communicate should be of more impact than looks, body, etc. However, that's just me. I'm definitely going to talk more than 4 times a day.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

no really said:


> Guess the only thing that I look for is someone that is comfortable in who they are. Not much in the way of sorting.


 Lol you do understand that's a huge sort there?
What have your results been? 1 in a million perhaps ?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

ShannonR said:


> Um, what? You don't sort by sex first?
> 
> I just can't let this statement slide sorry....
> Are you bisexual or if not what exactly did you mean by that?


Lol oh you are a mean one!
How about this on that first sort of looks I can tell if she's female and that's one of the looks factors I sort by.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Forcast said:


> Money Looks number of X 's


QUOTE="COSunflower, post: 7900553, member: 24134"]I'm with Darren, I look for intellect, interests, are they a hard worker? Have a job?[/

How do you get their data before seeing them ?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol you do understand that's a huge sort there?
> What have your results been? 1 in a million perhaps ?


 LOL.. And no I met quite a few that fit that criteria. Than we go from there.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

DKWunlimited said:


> Depends on where or how I am meeting someone. For the most part I don't sort. I believe everyone has something of value that I can learn or appreciate. My first serious boyfriend when I was 19 was 6 ft tall, molecular biologist with blue eyes. And in my 20s, I would have said that was my ideal. I still find that tall men catch my eye first but that being said. The love of my life was 5'6" oil field worker. It really all comes down to personality and the ability to make me laugh.


 So the last things you sort for are " It really all comes down to personality and the ability to make me laugh" ?
Or do you mean that's most important but you don't sort for it?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Terri said:


> The warmth of his smile is of great importance to me.
> 
> After that, it helps if a man is tall, fair, and hard working


Lol you sound like me , sorting for looks first.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

no really said:


> LOL.. And no I met quite a few that fit that criteria. Than we go from there.


 How do you find out if they meet that criteria ?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> How do you find out if they meet that criteria ?


Talk to them or they talk to me. Body language, lack of aggressive behavior, lack of bragging, not just talking about themselves, showing an interest in others and eye contact.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I still say dirt on the clothes is by far the best way to sort. A little dirt makes you look better no matter what you happen to look like.

It turns out my guess about that guy I saw last week was exactly right..... he's a mechanic.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

no really said:


> Talk to them or they talk to me. Body language, lack of aggressive behavior, lack of bragging, not just talking about themselves, showing an interest in others and eye contact.


 Do you go through that with everyone you see ? Or is there some other criteria for a meet?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

ShannonR said:


> I still say dirt on the clothes is by far the best way to sort. A little dirt makes you look better no matter what you happen to look like.
> 
> It turns out my guess about that guy I saw last week was exactly right..... he's a mechanic.


 Sounds like you have a lot of practice !


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Sounds like you have a lot of practice !


Not really.....the grease on his clothes can only come from so many places. Underneath a vehicle was a pretty good guess, IDK.
I try to be observant, that's all. It saves me the hassle of asking a ton of questions, I save those for later.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> Do you go through that with everyone you see ? Or is there some other criteria for a meet?


Pretty much anyone I meet, I think most people do it, it's just an instinct. Most just don't realize they are. 

Not much in other criteria for the first meeting, of course it will be more if the relationship continues.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

double post


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol you sound like me , sorting for looks first.


Actually, I married a man who is kind of plain. But, the warmth of his smile matches the warmth of his personality, LOL!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Terri I didn't mean to insinuate your looks preference had to be A holly wood model. 
I like my women kinda fluffy and pale.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

I like intelligent men who can make me think and make me laugh. I like good conversationalists. I like men who are competent at what they do. You don't find all this out in one meeting of course, but it doesn't take all that long, either.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

How I learned not to go by looks: I would see someone in the grocery store and say to myself, "Hmmmm, not bad..." 

Then she would turn the corner and I would see a couple of kids hanging on her cart......

geo


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> QUOTE="COSunflower, post: 7900553, member: 24134"]I'm with Darren, I look for intellect, interests, are they a hard worker? Have a job?[/
> 
> How do you get their data before seeing them ?


That's a good question. Sometimes that's based on where you first see them. It never hurts to strike up a conversation if appropriate. That could be in a store or elsewhere.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol I think most of you won't even admit the truth to yourselves. 
First you sort by looks , boom half a second of your life gone then you get to know them. 

Sad really cause it would be far more efficient to have sex with them before getting to know them.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol I think most of you won't even admit the truth to yourselves.
> First you sort by looks , boom half a second of your life gone then you get to know them.


Nah.

You are just trying to yank our chains.

If this were true then the movie stars would get all of the girls!

Oh, wait a minute.

How about "if this were true then ONLY movie stars would get the girls, and the rest of America would be Celibate."

Yes, that sounds better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And, for the record, I am a "Plain Jane" and I have still gotten my fair share of male attention! LOL!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Hahahahahah.....omg, funny!!! Thanks for your insight, will keep that in mind... .lol


AmericanStand said:


> Lol I think most of you won't even admit the truth to yourselves.
> First you sort by looks , boom half a second of your life gone then you get to know them.
> 
> Sad really cause it would be far more efficient to have sex with them before getting to know them.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol I didn't comment on what you'al are sorting for. I suspect at least one of you is checking for dirty jeans........... And several more for how those jeans are filled.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol I didn't comment on what you'al are sorting for. I suspect at least one of you is checking for dirty jeans........... And several more for how those jeans are filled.


You got me there
Dirty jeans.....mmmmmmmmm...


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Terri I didn't mean to insinuate your looks preference had to be A holly wood model.
> I like my women kinda fluffy and pale.


Have you met her yet?
I'm kinda fluffy and pale.
You married?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Have you met her yet?
> I'm kinda fluffy and pale.
> You married?


Aha, by his logic y'all should be having sex first, then you can get to know him.

Just sayin'


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

ShannonR said:


> Aha, by his logic y'all should be having sex first, then you can get to know him.
> 
> Just sayin'


Yes, that's what I thought too.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

It's easy to be a bit more lenient in the spring but by fall when your in that winter preparation mindset and you don't want any dead weight hanging around the bar gets raised higher.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Allen W said:


> It's easy to be a bit more lenient in the spring but by fall when your in that winter preparation mindset and you don't want any dead weight hanging around the bar gets raised higher.


That's where the dirt on his jeans part comes in handy, see?

I'm telling ya. My logic is not flawed....,lol


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

ShannonR said:


> That's where the dirt on his jeans part comes in handy, see?
> 
> I'm telling ya. My logic is not flawed....,lol


Nope, there's some thing about honest dirt. Makes my wife holler though, i tell her honest honey it just jumps on me.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Have you met her yet?
> I'm kinda fluffy and pale.
> You married?





ShannonR said:


> Aha, by his logic y'all should be having sex first, then you can get to know him.
> 
> Just sayin'





MoBookworm1957 said:


> Yes, that's what I thought too.



I am no longer married
But I met someone cute , fluffy and pale , we had sex about 10 years ago.......
I'm still trying to to decide on the personality.........


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Allen W said:


> Nope, there's some thing about honest dirt. Makes my wife holler though, i tell her honest honey it just jumps on me.


 Lol if grease was sexy I'd be a god at times. 
In one of my jobs I sometimes get so black that my black friends make fun my new complexion.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

ShannonR said:


> That's where the dirt on his jeans part comes in handy, see?





AmericanStand said:


> I am no longer married
> But I met someone cute , fluffy and pale , we had sex about 10 years ago.......
> I'm still trying to to decide on the personality.........


Now that's funny!!!! I know I shouldn't be encouraging you, but I can't help myself. Truly.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, at 73, one of my main criteria is that he can still go hiking!
And have a stimulating..........conversation.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

ShannonR said:


> Now that's funny!!!! I know I shouldn't be encouraging you, but I can't help myself. Truly.


Left himself kinda wide open with that little statement didn't he.
Hence why I had to ask my questions.
When you ever decide about personality let me know.
I understand perfectly.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand, you aren't gonna let this one slide.........
Are you?


ST romance.....it cracks me up!!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Well personally I feel like just to be fair I should have sex with as many as possible. 
You know just so I can make valid comparisons. 
But for some reason. The women seem to disagree.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Well personally I feel like just to be fair I should have sex with as many as possible.
> You know just so I can make valid comparisons.
> But for some reason. The women seem to disagree.


Probably so.
Most women like they are important to you.
This way you won't be chasing other skirts.
But that's not how it usually ends up.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Come naked, bring beer...simple.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

hunter63 said:


> Come naked, bring beer...simple.


Oh that'll never work I'm more of a Jaeger Meister guy. 


Not to mention most people run screaming from the room when they see me naked............ No idea why


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

That part of the "sort"......dog to fox...in 6 beers
Now the question.....does the "sort"... change closer to closing time?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

hunter63 said:


> That part of the "sort"......dog to fox...in 6 beers
> Now the question.....does the "sort"... change closer to closing time?


Not to me.
Maybe to him?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I am most drawn to type,as in I am most attracted to country boys


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> I am most drawn to type,as in I am most attracted to country boys


Wranglers!!! As long as there's dirt on them, that is.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> Wranglers!!! As long as there's dirt on them, that is.


Mmm and carhartts


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Fat country boys
skinny country boys
old country boys
bald country boys
bearded country boys
toothless country boys
workaholic country boys
drunk country boys
drugged up country boys??????????????????????????????????


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

hunter63 said:


> That part of the "sort"......dog to fox...in 6 beers
> Now the question.....does the "sort"... change closer to closing time?


 That never worked on me. 
Bars never worked for me. 
It doesn't take me long to pick out the finest girl in the bar and after that no one else interests me.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> Mmm and carhartts


Yes!!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> Fat country boys
> skinny country boys
> old country boys
> bald country boys
> ...


I get to mix n match, right??


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

FarmboyBill said:


> Fat country boys
> skinny country boys
> old country boys
> bald country boys
> ...


No drugged up or drunk country boys here.
Hard working country boys are mighty fine.
Men who take care of themselves even better.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

ShannonR said:


> I get to mix n match, right??


Why yes you do.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I am definitely attracted by looks first, and I do seem to have a type that makes me go hmmmmm.
Yet I have found that any physical attraction I have immediately disappears if the personality isn't there. 
The reverse is true too , if a man is not really my physical type but has an appealing personality, I will be interested.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

I wear Wranglers...


roadless said:


> I am definitely attracted by looks first, and I do seem to have a type that makes me go hmmmmm.
> Yet I have found that any physical attraction I have immediately disappears if the personality isn't there.
> The reverse is true too , if a man is not really my physical type but has an appealing personality, I will be interested.


Both would be best.... personality and good rugged looks.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Woooohoooooo! Wranglers!!!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Roadless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good to see you! You have been very missed!



.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I also have to have a man with a good sense of humor. No sticks in the Mudd for me


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

The ones who lack humor can be easily turned into a target for your own sense of humor....even more fun at times!!

I love teasing others who take themselves far too seriously. Cannot. Help. Self.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Interesting question and even more interesting answers. I can't really add much given that I haven't given it much thought for quite some time. I am pretty well set in my ways and happy sharing my life with my children, even if they are all four-legged. I am not convinced that sharing my life is conducive to maintaining the lifestyle I have and that which I wish to develop.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

CajunSunshine said:


> Roadless!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good to see you! You have been very missed!
> 
> 
> 
> .


Shucks and thanks, figured it was time to crawl out of the cave....


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

From time to time it is good to retreat, regroup and renew! I'm just glad some of my favorite people are here in one place!


.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice to ' see' you too!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

OH oh, another tractor guy


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> OH oh, another tractor guy


That is awesome I think


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to here, IndyDave! FarmBoyBill is another tractor guy...in fact, there are more than a few of y'all here. I think you will like our corner of the internet!


.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

But but but He is a Oliver tractor guy!

It's ok we love our men-on-green , even if it is the " other " green.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> But but but He is a Oliver tractor guy!
> 
> It's ok we love our men-on-green , even if it is the " other " green.


But but but........
Old tractors= dirt on his pants...... 

Am I right??


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

IF OLD tractors = dirt on his pants, mine must be filthy LOL


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Lol between the tractor and Dirt under it today I could. Have made some real dirty jeans porn.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Yum, haha. Tractors.....and dirt.....


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> Woooohoooooo! Wranglers!!!


Three types of wranglers.
Carpenter shorts at work when it's hot.
Carpenter jeans when it's not.
Then the good wranglers for out and about.
Might have a lil dirt on my boots....


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Your resume is lookin' mighty good my friend!!!
Carhartts??

I really need to contain myself, lol


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> Your resume is lookin' mighty good my friend!!!
> Dockers??
> 
> I really need to contain myself, lol





ShannonR said:


> Your resume is lookin' mighty good my friend!!!
> Carhartts??
> 
> I really need to contain myself, lol


Just wrangled
Lil dirty dancing...blue collar romancing..
I can get dressed up if you want me to but I can only get so fancy


ShannonR said:


> Your resume is lookin' mighty good my friend!!!
> Carhartts??
> 
> I really need to contain myself, lol


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Alrighty!!!!!


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> Alrighty!!!!!


If we were close we could go uptown tonight.
I'll leave my boots on the porch.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Now where have I heard that before??


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

elevenpoint said:


> If we were close we could go uptown tonight.
> I'll leave my boots on the porch.


Ok, you win. Totally.....


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> Ok, you win. Totally.....


Be careful.
My reputation precedes me.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Careful, isn't exactly my strong point.......


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> Ok, you win. Totally.....


Right....boots on the porch for good.
No time for courtin' at this age.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Aww, you're breakin' my heart here....,

I'll accompany you uptown.....even if you have to use your walker when we get there.

Heh heh


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> Careful, isn't exactly my strong point.......


Rather have you put all cards face up on the table and all the chips in the pot.
Life is adventure.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> Aww, you're breakin' my heart here....,
> 
> I'll accompany you uptown.....even if you have to use your walker when we get there.
> 
> Heh heh


Fit as can be...
Look ten years younger.
Work 7 days a week at work on my farm or building at work.
Got blessed...outwork those 20 years younger.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I was in my twenties before I realized there were other words for clothing besides uniform and carharts


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

elevenpoint said:


> Fit as can be...
> Look ten years younger.
> Work 7 days a week at work on my farm or building at work.
> Got blessed...outwork those 20 years younger.


So how old, exactly, is old? I have to ask


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

elevenpoint said:


> Fit as can be...
> Look ten years younger.
> Work 7 days a week at work on my farm or building at work.
> Got blessed...outwork those 20 years younger.


You never know what can happen when you go all in for good.
Commitment really does outlast all.
Nothing like it though knowing your in it for good.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> So how old, exactly, is old? I have to ask


55.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> I was in my twenties before I realized there were other words for clothing besides uniform and carharts


Man in uniform doesn't excite me nearly as much as a man in dirty jeans does!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

elevenpoint said:


> 55.


Oh man, I'm just a youngster then


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> Oh man, I'm just a youngster then


Got it.
Generations apart are difficult.
Age anyway?


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

elevenpoint said:


> Got it.
> Generations apart are difficult.
> Age anyway?


My age?? 33


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> My age?? 33


The young enough to be my daughter thing.
Unless it works for you.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

elevenpoint said:


> The young enough to be my daughter thing.
> Unless it works for you.


What you just said.

Been there, done that.... my ex husband isn't many years younger than you. Great guy and everything but I dont want to outlive my partner by decades.. that sounds like misery to me.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> What you just said.
> 
> Been there, done that.... my ex husband isn't many years younger than you. Great guy and everything but I dont want to outlive my partner by decades.. that sounds like misery to me.


Best make the most of what you have. 
Nothing better than enjoying today.
Quality...not quantity


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

ShannonR said:


> Aww, you're breakin' my heart here....,
> 
> I'll accompany you uptown.....even if you have to use your walker when we get there.
> 
> Heh heh


You go girl!
Give em hell!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

elevenpoint said:


> Best make the most of what you have.
> Nothing better than enjoying today.
> Quality...not quantity


Quality is much better than quantity.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Shannon which is your druthers, a handsome guy who is 40, and is lazy, a mamas boy and or a druggie or a drunk, OR a handsome guy who is 55 and has a farm and works???


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Age is highly over rated. If I don't outlive my X who is near 10yrs older than me, ill be amazed


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I was dating a girl 20 years younger who with some proding from her mom decided to leave me because I would die so soon and couldn't give her kids. 
Within that week she found out she had cancer. The treatments destroyed her fertility and she is very unlikely to outlive me. 
I'm sadder for her than about the breakup.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> Man in uniform doesn't excite me nearly as much as a man in dirty jeans does!


Same here!!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

OK boys......(er, old guys) I realize I said something shallow and offensive, and I'm sorry. Really. I could die tomorrow or next week, one never knows..... but I do get that life is precious and fragile and to cherish it while you can!!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

AmericanStand said:


> I was dating a girl 20 years younger who with some proding from her mom decided to leave me because I would die so soon and couldn't give her kids.
> Within that week she found out she had cancer. The treatments destroyed her fertility and she is very unlikely to outlive me.
> I'm sadder for her than about the breakup.


That's so sad


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> Shannon which is your druthers, a handsome guy who is 40, and is lazy, a mamas boy and or a druggie or a drunk, OR a handsome guy who is 55 and has a farm and works???


Lol, is staying single an option??


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> I was dating a girl 20 years younger who with some proding from her mom decided to leave me because I would die so soon and couldn't give her kids.
> Within that week she found out she had cancer. The treatments destroyed her fertility and she is very unlikely to outlive me.
> I'm sadder for her than about the breakup.


Oh man, that is heartbreaking. Like instant Karma, woah...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I agree with not wanting someone 20 years my senior. I have dated older men and SO is 5 years older than me, but there is such thing as too big of an age Gap


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> Age is highly over rated. If I don't outlive my X who is near 10yrs older than me, ill be amazed


Bill, how is she holding up btw??


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> I agree with not wanting someone 20 years my senior. I have dated older men and SO is 5 years older than me, but there is such thing as too big of an age Gap


Speaking from personal experience here....
When your stepchildren are close to your age, things get pretty complicated and weird..... nothing personal, just it doesnt work very well lol


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> Speaking from personal experience here....
> When your stepchildren are close to your age, things get pretty complicated and weird..... nothing personal, just it doesnt work very well lol


Been there,very awkward


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oregon1986 said:


> Been there,very awkward


To say the least!!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> To say the least!!


Those who can make it work,kudos to them


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Oregon1986 said:


> Been there,very awkward


I think it always has been awkward. In the pyramids of Egypt they found a crumpled up letter, written on papyrus, from a Father scolding his grown son for not treating his new young stepmother as his own Mother. His Father said everyone was very sad when his own Mother died, and he realized that his new wife was very young, but she is his Mother now.

So, the young man crumpled up the letter and threw it into the rubble where they were throwing the broken bits of rock. Archaologists found it during a dig.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Terri said:


> I think it always has been awkward. In the pyramids of Egypt they found a crumpled up letter, written on papyrus, from a Father scolding his grown son for not treating his new young stepmother as his own Mother. His Father said everyone was very sad when his own Mother died, and he realized that his new wife was very young, but she is his Mother now.
> 
> So, the young man crumpled up the letter and threw it into the rubble where they were throwing the broken bits of rock. Archaologists found it during a dig.


That is an awesome find


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

I find it interesting to see how each person chooses their mate. I always thought 99% of men just chose tiny thin woman


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

Oregon1986 said:


> I find it interesting to see how each person chooses their mate. I always thought 99% of men just chose tiny thin woman


They do, but reality sets in, and then, well....
Same could be said for women, they want Brad Pitt, but then realize he is a (fill in blank). 
No disrespect to the real Brad...

Also depends if your ethnicity is at play...I shared a suite with a recent immigrant from Nigeria (several decades ago). Just so happens, large voluptuous women with blonde hair were his trigger. I had to ask him, what did he see? Well, many Nigerians are actually thin (many years ago), and the sign of prosperity and fertility was a large woman. So, he being a fit handsome Nigerian with a 1000 watt smile (always on), managed to get reams of women...it was like a parade through his door.

Aside: great roommate, but he scared the dickens out of me at night on occasion, as I had to walk by his door to bathroom. No lights, then bam, a 1000 watt smile appeared in complete darkness...yeah, I was jealous of his snow white teeth.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

More like 80% of men, but yeah.....

I have nothing further to say on the topic though, really.... I kinda do fit the bill
.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I SHOULD HAVE SAID, shes near 10yrs YOUNGER than me.
As to how shes doing. Seems to be getting better and better. She thinks she has a broken arm. They seem to be taking their time in doing anything about it. She gets up and sits on the edge of her bed. That's about all her exercise is a day. She wants me to bring her her motorized wheelchair. Says she can get a senior care bus to take her to WM. I might take it to her when I get paid next, 2nd week of Aug. I need to get a square tube welded on the bumper of my pk which my boy will do. It holds the platform that the chair rests on while in transit. We talk every day. I mostly do the calling by 20 to 1.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Shannon, you ask if staying single is an option. Well, at your age, you still likely get around, still work, still meet and talk to people, BUT IO CAN TELL YOU. By MY age it gets to be a lonely existence.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> Shannon, you ask if staying single is an option. Well, at your age, you still likely get around, still work, still meet and talk to people, BUT IO CAN TELL YOU. By MY age it gets to be a lonely existence.


I am sort of afraid of that. Lonely sounds terrible....


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> I am sort of afraid of that. Lonely sounds terrible....


You'll be that person with 20 cats


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

FarmboyBill said:


> I SHOULD HAVE SAID, shes near 10yrs YOUNGER than me.
> As to how shes doing. Seems to be getting better and better. She thinks she has a broken arm. They seem to be taking their time in doing anything about it. She gets up and sits on the edge of her bed. That's about all her exercise is a day. She wants me to bring her her motorized wheelchair. Says she can get a senior care bus to take her to WM. I might take it to her when I get paid next, 2nd week of Aug. I need to get a square tube welded on the bumper of my pk which my boy will do. It holds the platform that the chair rests on while in transit. We talk every day. I mostly do the calling by 20 to 1.


You're awesome, Bill!!!!! What am amazing friend.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Ha ha, Oregon! Remember this?

*Crazy Cat Lady Deluxe Starter Kit on sale this week! Only $19.95!*
*







*


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I


Oregon1986 said:


> You'll be that person with 20 cats


Fairly sure I could find a more exciting animal to hoard, lol


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

CajunSunshine said:


> Ha ha, Oregon! Remember this?
> 
> *Crazy Cat Lady Deluxe Starter Kit on sale this week! Only $19.95!
> 
> ...


Bwhaha love it


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Oregon1986 said:


> I find it interesting to see how each person chooses their mate. I always thought 99% of men just chose tiny thin woman


I have found 99% of men don't really understand what they themselves like. 
I took a friend to California one time, a young man who professed a taste for very skinny women. 
When we passed a car load of skinny bikini babes he would certainly look. 
But when we passed a nicely chubby chick well-rounded and pretty he would almost fall out of the truck. I actually had record the behavior and play it back to him to prove my point
Hollywood does a excellent job of brainwashing man as to what they think they want.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Oregon1986 said:


> I agree with not wanting someone 20 years my senior. I have dated older men and SO is 5 years older than me, but there is such thing as too big of an age Gap


 Whys that gap important. ?
A established man marrying a woman at the beginning of her fertility has always been the norm. 
I'm sure the best hunter get the prettiest girls in caveman days. 
Later older men who had a home and farm married girls right after their first period. 
So 24 year old men were marrying 12 year old women in a time when 35 was the life expectancy. 
It wasn't till after WWII that young men could afford a wife and parents educated women to 18 and past that it became common to marry near in age.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

FarmboyBill said:


> Shannon which is your druthers, a handsome guy who is 40, and is lazy, a mamas boy and or a druggie or a drunk, OR a handsome guy who is 55 and has a farm and works???


So, in your world there is no room for ugly, drunk, druggie mama's boy who has a farm, works and is (well) over 55??

SAD!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Right Clem. In MY world theres no room for such a mamas boy.

I never said the drunk druggie mamas boy worked or had a farm. I implied that HE DIDNT.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Clem said:


> So, in your world there is no room for ugly, drunk, druggie mama's boy who has a farm, works and is (well) over 55??
> 
> SAD!!


Awwwwwww, there is always room in the world for a Mama's boy!! (I don't HAVE to ever cut the apron strings....do I??)

Druggie and drunk, well.....not my favorite thing in the world


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Whys that gap important. ?
> A established man marrying a woman at the beginning of her fertility has always been the norm.
> I'm sure the best hunter get the prettiest girls in caveman days.
> Later older men who had a home and farm married girls right after their first period.
> ...


This aint the stone age and life expectancy is twice that age now......besides, there is a definite shift towards women having children later in life.... because us millenials can't commit to a darned thing it seems!


----------



## melli (May 7, 2016)

ShannonR said:


> This aint the stone age and life expectancy is twice that age now......besides, there is a definite shift towards women having children later in life.... because us millenials can't commit to a darned thing it seems!


Millennials remind me of that failure to launch movie. Not by choice, just circumstances...house prices are through the roof in most hip cities, 'good' jobs are long gone, and educational requirements are a must (but tuition can be a 6 figure affair). 
It is sad to see late 20-somethings struggling to get by...those are the years when a person should be establishing a career. 
I met two Millennials a few days ago, one was trolling me for a place to stay (uhm, no 'expense' spared, in dignity or creativity), and the other was whacked out on drugs from an all night bender (a train wreck about to happen). Worrisome, as those years are the prime years of one's life. Only Millennials I know who are 'making it', are getting heaps of support ($) from their parents. But many Gen-X and late Baby Boomers are in no position to help their offspring because they went through an abbreviated version of what Millennials are going through. We keep setting the bar higher...pretty soon, one will be nearing retirement age before they are 'qualified'. Heck, one can't even get a real driver license up here at 16. They have to graduate through steps...many just bail.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> This aint the stone age and life expectancy is twice that age now......besides, there is a definite shift towards women having children later in life.... because us millenials can't commit to a darned thing it seems!


You would if I picked you up at the stagecoach stop and a quick run by the justice of the peace to tie the knot.
Then head out on the buckboard wagon to start our new homestead. 
Back then a man and woman had each other's back because your life depended on it. No crops, no food, starve.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

melli said:


> Millennials remind me of that failure to launch movie. Not by choice, just circumstances...house prices are through the roof in most hip cities, 'good' jobs are long gone, and educational requirements are a must (but tuition can be a 6 figure affair).
> It is sad to see late 20-somethings struggling to get by...those are the years when a person should be establishing a career.
> I met two Millennials a few days ago, one was trolling me for a place to stay (uhm, no 'expense' spared, in dignity or creativity), and the other was whacked out on drugs from an all night bender (a train wreck about to happen). Worrisome, as those years are the prime years of one's life. Only Millennials I know who are 'making it', are getting heaps of support ($) from their parents. But many Gen-X and late Baby Boomers are in no position to help their offspring because they went through an abbreviated version of what Millennials are going through. We keep setting the bar higher...pretty soon, one will be nearing retirement age before they are 'qualified'. Heck, one can't even get a real driver license up here at 16. They have to graduate through steps...many just bail.


I think you have that exactly right, for the most part. There is no way I could afford a "real" house, not unless I built it bit by bit as budget allows that is. And it would take me years to complete! I'm still pretty proud of what I do have, it's more than many others have got and I'm fortunate.

I actually did fairly well with making my way in the world and making money until I had a baby, now I admittedly do run to my parents for help with stuff LOL

At least I have a driver's license and a rust bucket vehicle tho, there's that. It will get better soon, I'm a fairly determined soul


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> I think you have that exactly right, for the most part. There is no way I could afford a "real" house, not unless I built it bit by bit as budget allows that is. And it would take me years to complete! I'm still pretty proud of what I do have, it's more than many others have got and I'm fortunate.
> 
> I actually did fairly well with making my way in the world and making money until I had a baby, now I admittedly do run to my parents for help with stuff LOL
> 
> At least I have a driver's license and a rust bucket vehicle tho, there's that. It will get better soon, I'm a fairly determined soul


Your attitude is great, being grateful for what you have always is better that pining for what you don't have.
Things/material items are overrated anyway.
But out on the homestead there will be no runnin to Momma.... we'll be busy.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I've actually lived off the grid in a similar lifestyle to yours.....best time of my life. Granted, there is still the grocery store and Internet, not like I was completely isolated and dependent on the farm. But I very well worked for what I had, and did a lot of bartering and stuff to make ends meet. I fully intend to do it again, there isn't much in the world that is that wholesome anymore


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

ShannonR said:


> I've actually lived off the grid in a similar lifestyle to yours.....best time of my life. Granted, there is still the grocery store and Internet, not like I was completely isolated and dependent on the farm. But I very well worked for what I had, and did a lot of bartering and stuff to make ends meet. I fully intend to do it again, there isn't much in the world that is that wholesome anymore


Off the grid? I'm sitting in the air conditioning quite comfortable. 
Two pups on the couch next to me.
I'm isolated but ten miles from town.
I garden, get raw milk cream and eggs, and just had a hog butchered. 
Town is for supplies, but stay on the farm on my off time.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

ShannonR said:


> I think you have that exactly right, for the most part. There is no way I could afford a "real" house, not unless I built it bit by bit as budget allows that is. And it would take me years to complete! I'm still pretty proud of what I do have, it's more than many others have got and I'm fortunate.
> 
> I actually did fairly well with making my way in the world and making money until I had a baby, now I admittedly do run to my parents for help with stuff LOL
> 
> At least I have a driver's license and a rust bucket vehicle tho, there's that. It will get better soon, I'm a fairly determined soul


 I'm not sure where you are but could you save $ 50 a week ? Around here you can buy a liveable house for $10,000 a nice one for twice that. 

On the other hand you could meet a nice guy with a house , car ect., he might be a bit older than you though.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> I'm not sure where you are but could you save $ 50 a week ? Around here you can buy a liveable house for $10,000 a nice one for twice that.
> 
> On the other hand you could meet a nice guy with a house , car ect., he might be a bit older than you though.


Both of those ideas are good ones, and I could come close to affording a house in your area... California is just way expensive.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

ShannonR said:


> But but but........
> Old tractors= dirt on his pants......
> 
> Am I right??


Yes, you are right!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Oregon1986 said:


> Same here!!


Depends on the man.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> I have found 99% of men don't really understand what they themselves like.
> I took a friend to California one time, a young man who professed a taste for very skinny women.
> When we passed a car load of skinny bikini babes he would certainly look.
> But when we passed a nicely chubby chick well-rounded and pretty he would almost fall out of the truck. I actually had record the behavior and play it back to him to prove my point
> Hollywood does a excellent job of brainwashing man as to what they think they want.


Works both ways, male and female.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

ShannonR said:


> Both of those ideas are good ones, and I could come close to affording a house in your area... California is just way expensive.


You might find my area a better location for both the house and the dirty jeans you seek..... Or anyplace other than Cali !


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Works both ways, male and female.


Absolutely. I would like to have a dollar for every woman who has spun this tale about the nice, kind, productive, sincere, trustworthy man she wants and then walks right past him chasing after some jerk who needs shot.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

IndyDave said:


> Absolutely. I would like to have a dollar for every woman who has spun this tale about the nice, kind, productive, sincere, trustworthy man she wants and then walks right past him chasing after some jerk who needs shot.


Hmmmm....
No...not going to comment.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

IndyDave said:


> Absolutely. I would like to have a dollar for every woman who has spun this tale about the nice, kind, productive, sincere, trustworthy man she wants and then walks right past him chasing after some jerk who needs shot.


The women who did this are the only ones complaining. The ones who are NOT complaining are the ones who made better choices regarding the men in their lives.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> You might find my area a better location for both the house and the dirty jeans you seek..... Or anyplace other than Cali !


I completely agree!!!!!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

IndyDave said:


> Absolutely. I would like to have a dollar for every woman who has spun this tale about the nice, kind, productive, sincere, trustworthy man she wants and then walks right past him chasing after some jerk who needs shot.


This. Totally, been guilty of that myself in fact


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Most women have, or most men wouldn't be in the know about knowing that this happened to a man they knew. Myself included.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> Most women have, or most men wouldn't be in the know about knowing that this happened to a man they knew. Myself included.


I consider it to be like saying that all a man is interested in is a pretty face. No doubt some men are, but most want more than that.

Also people tend to get smarter as they get older.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

IndyDave said:


> Absolutely. I would like to have a dollar for every woman who has spun this tale about the nice, kind, productive, sincere, trustworthy man she wants and then walks right past him chasing after some jerk who needs shot.


Definitely guilty!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Hint for women. 
If you have ever sat next to a guy and said the words "I wish I could find a nice guy like you."
Then three things are true;
1 You have!
2 He deserves better than your shallow butt. 
3 he is a dum donkey cause he wants you anyway.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Terri said:


> I consider it to be like saying that all a man is interested in is a pretty face. No doubt some men are, but most want more than that.
> .


 Yep a good butt and nice chest are interesting too. 
But I agree a pretty face is the key to a good relation ship. 
Honestly men really do say "I could wake up with that face for the rest of my life"

Sadly it changes with time. 
Lucky though a man in love will always see her as the day he met her even 80 years later.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Hint for women.
> If you have ever sat next to a guy and said the words "I wish I could find a nice guy like you."
> Then three things are true;
> 1 You have!
> ...


This is so true......lol


----------

